# BDA 380 Slide Failure to lock back after last round



## shotgunnerdad (Jun 18, 2018)

Happening with all mags. Slide "catch" area shows a little wear, but nothing real substantial. Slide lock does seem a little sluggish at times, but only periodically. Don't know how to remove slide lock and reinstall with springs, otherwise I would try this to thoroughly clean. Where can I get instructions on how to remove and reinstall...and any other ideas? Thanks to all!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. First, use some spray-on "gun scrubber" fluid, to try to remove as much interior gunk as you can, particularly around the slide stop. (Um, you did thoroughly clean the gun, before beginning to shoot it...right?)

2. You say nothing about your experience (or lack of it), so please don't be offended when I suggest that the problem might be that you're holding the pistol too loosely ("called "limp wristing"). Hold the gun in a tight, unwavering "death grip," and move only your trigger finger. Keep your elbows locked too; and your shoulders, if you can.

A semi-auto pistol needs every ounce of recoil impulse, in order to operate properly. If some of the energy is being wasted in moving around in your hands, or in moving your arms, there won't be enough recoil impulse to move the slide all the way back.
Further, beginners tend to hold the gun loosely, thinking that this will reduce the hand pain resulting from recoil. But actually, it's the exact opposite. A tight hold reduces felt recoil, while a loose hold allows the pistol to get a "running start" when it's going to impact your hand.

Let me know if this is helpful.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

1. First, do not use "Gun Scrubber". It will remove ALL traces of oil up in nooks a crannies that you can not get to in order to replenish the oil. Then you get RUST!
Gun Scrubber has wrecked more than a few guns. 
The ONLY safe-ish way to use that stuff is if you drench the gun with a spray penetrating oil that positively will get into EVERY PART of the pistol after the Gun Scrubber dries out. (BTW, WD-40 ain't the best for that).

2. "Limp Wristing". No gun can be the fault on this forum... It's Limp Wristing just about every time, or lube.
I used to own a Beretta M 84, pretty much the same gun. It could give problems on the last round if the magazine was due for cleaning.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I never argue with experts.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Lol ... No, I'm not an Expert, in firearms. Just a hobbyist. 
I am an Expert in the motorcycle field, specificity major service, performance tuning, race prep and such for Japanese sport bike / roadrace machines.
Possibly some knowledge could cross-over. Like what contact cleaner (Gun Scrubber) can do to metal parts that need corrosion protection.
It's just that people don't understand contact cleaner removes every trace of corrosion protection (oil) from metal, or when replacing that protection it takes more than several drops of LP.
A guy might be able to get away with using G S without proper follow up lube. But ???

Newly understanding this is a manufacture advocating forum and newly understanding the apparent "Limp Wristing" policy I now understand why pistol malfunctions are first diagnosed as operator error here. 
(Limp & Lube). 

But Hey, I might get a chance to learn something from an Expert on this forum...


----------

